# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

These may be the lazy and hazy days of summer, but that doesn't apply to our August get together. Our next dinner is set for Wednesday, August 2 at 7:00 PM at the Club.

And, this one should be fun. First, we have an old friend, formerly of Makers Mark and now with a Premium Tequila company, Partida Tequila, who'll be joining us to provide you with a tasting of their products. Partida can be found at www.partidatequila.com

But, what's a Tequila without a fine cigar, you ask? Why, it's begging for a nice blend of tobaccos, of course. So, that's why we have scheduled the owner of Cortez Handmade Cigars. Cortez produces La Aurora cigars and we think you'll like these. Luis Cortez also plans to be on hand ROLLING cigars that night.

So, now that we've lined up the worms, how about snaking on down to the club and joining us on the 2nd. Remember it's BYOB. So, be sure to bring whatever you're drinking. Catering by The Brownstore House

If you would like to attend please go to our website at htttp://www.metrocigar.com and RSVP from the events page and email me at [email protected] for directions.

Roscoe


----------

